# V9 Features: Key Management



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

Key management functions have been added in V9 (2018.42). This includes naming key cards, deleting key cards, and adding key cards. Presumably you can also do those things with fobs.

I tested it by deleting an existing key card and re-adding it. You are required to swipe a different authorized key card for both actions so you can't accidentally delete your only key card.

Good stuff! Thanks, Tesla!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Very nice to know and thanks for being a beta tester on that. I would like to know which key card is which and name them (no good reason other than I'm anal), but was afraid of deleting either of them. Good to know it can be done with one known good key card. Maybe new cards will become available to order now and then we can add them ourselves at home.

On a side note for comparison I can add "chipped" keys to my Ford pickup, but I must have 2 known good keys, not just one. So if you've waited until one quits working or you lose it, you're in trouble.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

GDN said:


> I would like to know which key card is which and name them (no good reason other than I'm anal), but was afraid of deleting either of them.


Also it will show the key card as active and move it to the top of the list when it is on the reader.


----------



## Bryan Archambeault (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone know how to order the model 3 key fob yet, or even if that's possible yet?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

No solid information on pricing or ordering the fob yet.


----------



## pdizzle555 (Apr 25, 2018)

Does anyone know how much the cards are and where to buy spares?


----------



## JWM3 (May 11, 2018)

pdizzle555 said:


> Does anyone know how much the cards are and where to buy spares?


I bought a spare card from mobile service ranger, $16. I'm sure the service centers have it too.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

Apparently you can also add the same key card to more than one model 3 so you don't have to carry multiple cards for your fleet.


----------



## wackojacko (Sep 1, 2017)

Wife thought she lost her key card so I tried to delete the key card but it would not allow. Called Tesla to do it but while on hold for estimated 35 minutes found it under the couch LOL.

Glad we can now do it ourselves. she thought it might have been lost while trick or treating so I was just thinking if someone found it, bam free car as they'd be in the neighbourhood and I'm the only Tesla I've seen on the block!


----------



## judomc (Jun 11, 2018)

96s46p said:


> Apparently you can also add the same key card to more than one model 3 so you don't have to carry multiple cards for your fleet.


Now I need a fleet...


----------



## Major Victory (Oct 25, 2018)

I tried to delete a key card (that was lost before delivery) but it asked to swipe the same card to delete. Obviously not able to do that last I tried three days ago on latest update. Maybe allow with yesterday’s “track mode” update?


----------



## Bryan Archambeault (Jun 10, 2016)

GDN said:


> No solid information on pricing or ordering the fob yet.


Looks like the fob went up in the store and immediately sold out? anyone seen anything on when it might be available again?


----------



## Bryan Archambeault (Jun 10, 2016)

Bryan Archambeault said:


> anyone seen anything on when it might be available again?


The fob went back up for sale last week so I ordered one and got it today. It paired just fine and worked great to lock/unlock the car and to open the trunk and frunk. Now, I know there's been a big deal made about the fact that it says it does not support "passive entry", but I left my phone in the house and my wife's phone in the house and went out to the garage and the fob locked/unlocked the car and opened the trunk/frunk just fine. I unlocked the car and opened the door and looked at the screen and the music tab said "no device connected" so neither of our phones was connected, so it does appear that the fob supports some mode of "passive entry"?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Bryan Archambeault said:


> I unlocked the car and opened the door and looked at the screen and the music tab said "no device connected" so neither of our phones was connected, so it does appear that the fob supports some mode of "passive entry"?


How far away were your phones? Is it possible they were actually connected as keys, even though you were not carrying them?

The reason I ask is because I see the "no device connected" message all the time after the screen turns on, despite the fact that I used my phone as a key to enter. In other words, the Bluetooth connection used for media appears to be established separately from the key connection. So I wouldn't read too much into the "no device connected" message.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I think the key management was still flaky in 42.4 but better in 44.1. This is a post from yesterday about adding cards using the new feature. https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-1-be0627c-11-15-2018.9845/page-3#post-177135. See post 36 in that thread as well.


----------



## Kevinlosekamp (Nov 10, 2018)

Has anyone ever had their key card slide behind the open center console? We can not figure out a way to get to it?? Thanks for any advice.


----------

